# What is it with guys that hang out in the Women's Lounge?



## pinkhuffy (Feb 13, 2005)

What is it with guys that hang out in the Women's Lounge?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

so what?


----------



## TurboasT4 (Oct 2, 2004)

pinkhuffy said:


> What is it with guys that hang out in the Women's Lounge?


My g/f rides.


----------



## SpecialBrew (Apr 4, 2005)

well, where is the "Men's Lounge"? You might say..."Well, the rest of the site is mostly guys", then I would ask you, "Well, then why do women post in the other forums?" 

So what if guys post here...a guy can go into Victorias Secret, right?


----------



## Ol' DirtDawg (Jul 8, 2004)

pinkhuffy said:


> What is it with guys that hang out in the Women's Lounge?


Well,....

My daughter rides, and I like to get the female perspective of Mountain biking for her to learn and for her benefit. And I allow her to log in under my "handle" to read posts and threads to inspire her and for her general information. (IE: Womens Lounge and MTBR forums in general.)

That is why my "handle" will appear in this specific forum.

And yes,...I have responded to threads here that I found interesting/informative.

"nuff said"

Ol' DirtDawg


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

if you are looking for a no guy allowed zone, I think bikeforums.net has a secret women's board that you have to request admission to, no men allowed there. I think you have to prove you are female or something.

Personally, I think most of the guys who post in here have something to legimitately contribute, and those that don't, well, you know...entertainment for the rest of us.
formica


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I like to see women's perspective on rides. It's intresting and I may learn a lot from observing things from different angles, and besides, MTRB chics rocks!


----------



## grumpstumper (Dec 22, 2004)

*Women's Lounge? More like a sausage party.*

That's funny... all guys responding.

Why is it called a Women's Lounge anyway?
And what the h*ll am I doing here?


----------



## rob68 (Mar 6, 2004)

*I'm hoping to hear all their secrets*

When I started mtn. biking in 92', you were lucky if you saw one girl on a ride. When you ride now you see a lot more women riding.-That's a good thing!


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

pinkhuffy said:


> What is it with guys that hang out in the Women's Lounge?


I'm here because I feel like I am a lesbian trapped in a mans body


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

I pop in here because I rather like women, and there are some terribly witty ones who post here. 
The group I ride with is all male so I like to get a female perspective on riding which is often very different.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Thay are funny, have a sense of community are supportive of each other and often as not more of their posts have info that beats the rest of the forums. (except for shiggy, who also drops by here for a cup o joe)


----------



## MTBerJim (May 26, 2005)

Jack Hass said:


> I'm here because I feel like I am a lesbian trapped in a mans body


Damm, that's the line I was gonna use.

Jim D.

PS, I'm really here to pick up a trail Betty.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

The never ending search for the thread that starts out:

_
Dear MTBR, I was just riding along with my 2 hot friends and never imagined what would happen next..._


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

catzilla said:


> The never ending search for the thread that starts out:
> 
> _
> Dear MTBR, I was just riding along with my 2 hot friends and never imagined what would happen next..._


I only come here to read Catzilla's posts.

"Any of you babymakers want to swallow my lovepudding?"

Still makes me laugh.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

pinkhuffy said:


> What is it with guys that hang out in the Women's Lounge?


I'm kind of glad that somebody asked because I've ofter wondered this myself. Being male why do I keep hanging out in the womens lounge? I guess there is a voyuerism aspect to internet forums. I guess I'm hoping to catch one of you hotties discussing something sexy or posibly a pic of you in your sexy lycra bike outfits. Hope I didn't freak you all out. At least I post. I bet tons of guys are just lurking in the bushes.


----------



## MTBerJim (May 26, 2005)

Maida7 said:


> I'm kind of glad that somebody asked because I've ofter wondered this myself. Being male why do I keep hanging out in the womens lounge? I guess there is a voyuerism aspect to internet forums. .


It's the tickle fights in sexy undergarments, that keeps me coming back.

Jim D.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm hoping to meet my future wife here  

Its tough to find a lady friend that rides as much as I do LOL.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

thier GROUPIES

we have a ride like a girl forum, and it's the same, the boys can't not participate. now they even show up at our rides  

bikemojo GotMojo?


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

pinkhuffy said:


> What is it with guys that hang out in the Women's Lounge?


It may be related to the reason why I shave my legs, which I'm still trying to sort out.

I'm so confused.


----------



## MTBerJim (May 26, 2005)

CycleMainiac said:


> thier GROUPIES
> 
> we have a ride like a girl forum, and it's the same, the boys can't not participate. now they even show up at our rides
> 
> bikemojo GotMojo?


God only gave us guys enough blood to run one of our brains at time; I don't have to tell which one does most of the thinking.  .

Jim D.

PS. from Seinfeld, Do women know about shrinkage?


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Why? Because there's chicks here. And it smells so good!!!


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

*Custom Firearms*



pinkhuffy said:


> What is it with guys that hang out in the Women's Lounge?


How else would we find out that Padre finds teenie tiny weapons for his girl to be protected on the trail?


----------



## BikeMarine (Jul 4, 2005)

pinkhuffy said:


> What is it with guys that hang out in the Women's Lounge?


I'm just trying to find a sexy female riding buddy around NY/NJ. i'm sure I'll be much more motivated behind a women...


----------



## jonsocal (Jan 30, 2004)

*It's like listening in on the girl's gym....*

Are you ladies trying to say that we are not welcome here? I think most of the guys here are trying to find a g/f that rides and lives by them. Personally, I ride with some women and find it interesting to hear your points of view here online. It makes for great conversation out on the trail. As for finding a girlfriend on here.... PuhLeeze.... I have plenty of riding partners. I find it healthy to have a hobby that is seperate from my girlfriends. Mountainbiking is my *Prozac*. Having a girl I am involved with on the ride tends to dilute the medication....


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

pinkhuffy said:


> What is it with guys that hang out in the Women's Lounge?


Oh boy, did you ever open a can of worms for suggestive comments.


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> Oh boy, did you ever open a can of worms for suggestive comments.


AHEM! Sorry to hear about your disability there Andrew, but python is a more apt analogy when it comes to some of us.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Bikehigh said:


> AHEM! Sorry to hear about your disability there Andrew, but python is a more apt analogy when it comes to some of us.


Huh? Oh, no.. wait, I meant the.... no, you see...... you got it all wrong. I meant.... oh, NEVERMIND!

DAMMIT!

There you go, ladies. THAT is why guys hang out in the Women's Lounge - so we can make fun of each other by claimming _supposed superiority_ in the hopes of "snagging a snake" to call our own and live happily ever after. It's in our nature to show off our colourfull scales.

Oh, not to say that you ladies are snakes. I meant.... I was just... you see.... oh, NEVERMIND!

DAMMIT! AGAIN!

 (sorry, i'm just a goofball at heart... and open doors can be fun, too)


----------



## udontknowmehomie (Jul 22, 2004)

*pretty obvious..........*

iceman digs the chickies!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> Huh? Oh, no.. wait, I meant the.... no, you see...... you got it all wrong. I meant.... oh, NEVERMIND!
> 
> DAMMIT!
> 
> ...


I thought the whole snake thing was a male association, not a female one.

??


----------



## fire horse (Mar 9, 2004)

*men's lounge is too filled w cigar smoke, beer bottles,..*

hell we're always fighting, and OMG...the post ride body odor!

yeaa in here we have to mind our manners a bit more but, ummm, besides...ugh...the view in here is better!

actually i stopped by to post this photo, i think it looks kinda like Sabine. Whatta u all think?

http://emmanuellewalker.blogspot.com/2005/04/une-petite-margaux_27.html


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

formica said:


> I thought the whole snake thing was a male association, not a female one.
> 
> ??


Hey now, just because i'm skinny and don't retain my own body heat very well doesn't mean you have to call me a snake.

Actually, that's the best compliment i've had all month. Thanks.  (sticks out tongue like a snake)

You can roll your eyes now, formica.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> Hey now, just because i'm skinny and don't retain my own body heat very well doesn't mean you have to call me a snake.
> 
> Actually, that's the best compliment i've had all month. Thanks.  (sticks out tongue like a snake)
> 
> You can roll your eyes now, formica.


I'm thinking my whole snake/male reference went right over your head to begin with.So it's more like shaking head...

big hint: trouser snake, archaic but still used on occasion.


----------



## C88 (Jul 27, 2004)

pinkhuffy said:


> What is it with guys that hang out in the Women's Lounge?


I was wondering if anyone was gonna ever bring that up... I'm just as guilty as the rest for sneaking in here and reading, but I can't imagine that all the posts by guys (especially when they ask relationship questions... jeez!  ) are too appreciated...


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Doesn't bother me, since the guys have no right to get squeamish if we start bringing up hard-core feminine stuff. In our local forum, the guys get NUTS if we so much as say "period." Yet they'll go into graphic detail about their kids' pooping habits 

It's fascinating, though disappointing, to see how some guys perceive the Lounge. Like, coming in here and sheepishly requesting photos. Or showing what sexist pigs they are without even knowing it, or shamelesslly trolling for dates. All we can do is hope that they learn after we start throwing stuff at them.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Christine said:


> It's fascinating, though disappointing, to see how some guys perceive the Lounge. Like, coming in here and sheepishly requesting photos. Or showing what sexist pigs they are without even knowing it,


What if we know that we're sexist pigs and ask in an authoritative manner...

Still no photos?


----------



## MTBerJim (May 26, 2005)

Christine said:


> Or showing what sexist pigs they are without even knowing it, or shamelesslly trolling for dates. All we can do is hope that they learn after we start throwing stuff at them.


I resemble that remark!!!!
Throwing like chunks of raw meat to all the dogs??
Little story: I have a friend and yes she's a woman and yes I can have women friends. Anyway it was a while back, we were talking about relationships and she commented on how I was a real 90's kind of guy. I was all proud of myself thinking I've progressed. It wasn't until 3 weeks later she reminded me of what a caveman I am, of course I reminded her of how she told me I was a 90's kinda guy. She said I remember, but I was speaking of the 1790's

Jim D.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*ha ha*

oooh debbie--i'll play! Just kidding! Howzit 'n Tejas these days?



CycleMainiac said:


> thier GROUPIES
> 
> bikemojo GotMojo?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*ha ha*

guilty sometimes



Maida7 said:


> I bet tons of guys are just lurking in the bushes.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

fire horse said:


> hell we're always fighting, and OMG...the post ride body odor!
> 
> yeaa in here we have to mind our manners a bit more but, ummm, besides...ugh...the view in here is better!
> 
> ...


The hands are a little too chubby and the feet are too cute. But yeah, otherwise I look just like that when I am riding my Stingray standing on the seat.

Sabine


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm fascinated by the "prove you're female" comment! How would that work? Do you get a note from your Mom? mail in a urine sample? How about list of questions like....

What is the difference between beige and taupe?
Is it OK to freeze lettuce?
What is a "mule" as it pertains to accesories?
What was Jennifer Grey's character's nickname in Dirty Dancing?

and then throw in a trick question about The Three Stooges, if they get that right, it's a guy.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

litespeedchick said:


> What is the difference between beige and taupe?


Taupe is more expensive


> Is it OK to freeze lettuce?


Yes - as long as you don't mind soggy nasty lettuce.


> What is a "mule" as it pertains to accesories?


A hybrid loafer/heeled Shoe (Google)


> What was Jennifer Grey's character's nickname in Dirty Dancing?


Nobody puts Baby in a corner.

Makes my fallopian tubes itch just thinking about all that stuff....


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

forkboy said:


> Taupe is more expensive
> 
> Yes - as long as you don't mind soggy nasty lettuce.
> 
> ...


OK, he's either a she or he's gay


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Maida7 said:


> OK, he's either a she or he's gay


Not that the activities perpetrated by my Man-gina are any of your bidness...

Ya know how "women" are always talking about wanting a man who listens?

Well, I used to listen.


----------



## bad_lil_kitty (Mar 23, 2005)

forkboy said:


> Not that the activities perpetrated by my Man-gina are any of your bidness...
> 
> Ya know how "women" are always talking about wanting a man who listens?
> 
> Well, I used to listen.


*grin*

Hahahhaa, I didn't know what mules were either... Hm, maybe I am a guy afterall....

blk


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Men in the 1790s knew their place: They knew better than to try and hang around the womenfolk! Bet they had much better manners, though, and could build stuff like barns and houses.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Humph. Turns out I'm a dude. I really would have never guessed.

Well, at least it explains my dick.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Christine said:


> Men in the 1790s knew their place: They knew better than to try and hang around the womenfolk! Bet they had much better manners, though, and could build stuff like barns and houses.





catzilla said:


> Humph. Turns out I'm a dude. I really would have never guessed.
> 
> Well, at least it explains my dick.


ROTFLMAO Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Christine said:


> Men in the 1790s knew their place: They knew better than to try and hang around the womenfolk! Bet they had much better manners, though, and could build stuff like barns and houses.


You've got it all wrong. Were not here to hang out with you ladies. We want to be a fly on the wall in the women's locker room. Reminds me of the the shower scene from porkys or maybe stripes. I only post here because I can't keep my big mouth shut. I should really just sit back and watch like a true voyuer.

Secondly, I could build a barn or at least I dumb enough to try.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Jack Hass said:


> I'm here because I feel like I am a lesbian trapped in a mans body


I'm a bisexual asian woman trapped in a straight white man's body.

Eh, actually I'm just very bored at work and get done with the rest of the site. This forum sure is more interesting than "save some weight".


----------



## Sp*rky (Jul 13, 2005)

MTBerJim said:


> God only gave us guys enough blood to run one of our brains at time; I don't have to tell which one does most of the thinking.  .
> 
> Jim D.


My dad old me that when I was thirteen. Scared me for life.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

OH that was just an attempt at reverse sexism. 

What I'd like to know is: Why do guys want to get involved with an all-female ride? We tried to organize one on our local board, but a few guys said that they'd show up for it, which defeats the purpose (there aren't many women on the board to begin with.)

No big deal, it's just strange!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Christine said:


> .... (there aren't many women on the board to begin with.)
> 
> No big deal, it's just strange!


It's not the amount, it's the quality that matters


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Christine said:


> OH that was just an attempt at reverse sexism.
> 
> What I'd like to know is: Why do guys want to get involved with an all-female ride? We tried to organize one on our local board, but a few guys said that they'd show up for it, which defeats the purpose (there aren't many women on the board to begin with.)
> 
> No big deal, it's just strange!


we had some guys show up on one of our beginner rides.. The leader just told them they had to act like girls. They couldn't complain about the pace, and they were to offer no unsolicted advice. They lasted about 20 minutes.

formica


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Research.

I'm in the evaluation stage of getting a sex change and I'm trying to get in touch with the essence of the female inside me that is just waiting to blossom and turn this disgusting & ugly shell of a man that I'm trapped inside into a beautiful, fragrant and luscious orchid.

Me:










 
Actually I'm building a bike for my wife and I'm researching saddles for her...........but from what I've read so far you ladies rock........keep riding hard girlies! (And I mean that in the most NON-sexual way possible..........really.........no really ).


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

*Men in 1790*



Christine said:


> Men in the 1790s knew their place: They knew better than to try and hang around the womenfolk! Bet they had much better manners, though, and could build stuff like barns and houses.


Hey Christine, in the 18th C, many more men wore wigs, powder, rouge and stockings... The androgenous 'petit maitre' practiced his 'toilette' as a social function, Dandies were the in-thing, and men in drag did all the theater roles, in Europe and China. Castrati continued to thrive as a social step-up in Italy and feathers were wonderful...

Unless you are thinking about a small splinter group of fun slayers somewhere in Mass. and Penn. all dressed in black and grey & building barns...

I guess, I'm sort of bi (got the lettuce and like to talk mules)...


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

*Guys in the Lounge?*

I like the fact that guys are here in the lounge, and think they add a great dimension to things. Most of you guys "get it" and don't try and act like you are experts in here, or score a date, but simply offer advice and anecdotes in a polite and appropriate manner. I think it's cool.

The option exists to selectively ban disruptive posters - which definitely helps cut down on the clueless riff raff. But it is rarely used, because the gals in here kick arse when need be, and most guys really are awesome too.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Impy said:


> I like the fact that guys are here in the lounge, and think they add a great dimension to things. Most of you guys "get it" and don't try and act like you are experts in here, or score a date, but simply offer advice and anecdotes in a polite and appropriate manner. I think it's cool.


what she said.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

zenmonkey said:


> Hey Christine, in the 18th C, many more men wore wigs, powder, rouge and stockings... The androgenous 'petit maitre' practiced his 'toilette' as a social function, Dandies were the in-thing, and men in drag did all the theater roles, in Europe and China. Castrati continued to thrive as a social step-up in Italy and feathers were wonderful...
> 
> Unless you are thinking about a small splinter group of fun slayers somewhere in Mass. and Penn. all dressed in black and grey & building barns...
> 
> I guess, I'm sort of bi (got the lettuce and like to talk mules)...


Your a *** 

EDIT:
AHH, I've been censored!!


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Maida7 said:


> Your a ***
> 
> EDIT:
> AHH, I've been censored!!


Just in touch with my inner ying and yang


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*18th century*



zenmonkey said:


> Hey Christine, in the 18th C, many more men wore wigs, powder, rouge and stockings... The androgenous 'petit maitre' practiced his 'toilette' as a social function, Dandies were the in-thing, and men in drag did all the theater roles, in Europe and China. Castrati continued to thrive as a social step-up in Italy and feathers were wonderful...


 LMAO! Great visuals.... most men (heck, and women) in the 18th century did not act as such - the silliness you describe occured mainly among the elite, while most folks were too busy chopping firewood, stashing away salted meats and pickled veggies for a long winter, fixing the roof, farming, wagon building/repairing, forging, carving, and generally being useful. Feathers. Feh.

As for chopping wood & constructing useful edifices, these are a few things I can claim to excel in! As a former contractor and current architect - I can claim some ability there.... if I had to shoe a horse, or make butter - I'd be in trouble though...

Ye olde timey:


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

*A fop*

of course, the elite get their story told  us poor hucksters are left in the barn or the WL

....

Pantalone. -- Now then, my children, do your duty welll, all of you; keep your eyes wide open to see whatever approaches the house, and don't hesitate to give a call to arms the moment you see what, in this country, is called a Petit Maitre [a fop]

Arlequin. -- What's a Petit Maitre ? An animal with fur or feathers?

Pantalone. -- *An animal with very ruffled fur, and quite powdered.* Violette and Arlequin, come here. He speaks to them separately. I am counting on you two, you are Italians like me ; beware of the those scoundrels, the French servants whom I was obliged to hire as interpreters when I got here; watch them as closely as my niece. He sends off Arlequin and Violette, and speaks to the two others. You, Claudine and Trivelin, come closer. I want you to demonstrate your French honesty in my favour; keep a close eye on what my Italian servants do; they are accomplished scoundrels whom I have been forced to keep as a favour to the lord L�lio ....


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

No doubt about it, most of the regulars here (why does that make me chuckle??) are guys who know how to relate.

As for telling the men on the women's ride not to give unwanted advice etc. etc.- brilliant! Is that why they attend, for an ego boost?? Now I get it


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

glenzx said:


> As for chopping wood & constructing useful edifices, these are a few things I can claim to excel in! As a former contractor and current architect - I can claim some ability there.... if I had to shoe a horse, or make butter - I'd be in trouble though...


Yeah - I can build a house too.

It sucks - that's why people quit doing it.

Especially last weekend in the 98 degree heat.

<img src=https://student.fortlewis.edu/mwmages/house/july/picture-011.jpg>

-->> Edit - Making butter was women's work Glen. Churn the butter, wash the dishes, do the laundry, cook dinner.

If I could meet a woman that could perform two of the above tasks successfully (or build a house and chop wood for that matter) I would be a happy man.

Of course, women that can actually do stuff have absolutely no use for me...


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Nobody puts Baby in a corner.
> 
> .


OK...you're good.

Second round:

Chinchilla, Ermine, Sable: which is white?

What are lowlights?

What kind of flower is this?


----------



## bad_lil_kitty (Mar 23, 2005)

litespeedchick said:


> OK...you're good.
> 
> Second round:
> 
> ...


Ermine - Chichilla's make for nice coats and Sables make fantastic paint brushes *Muhahahahahha*

Low lights, the ones you use driving around during the day time...

Not sure of the flower....


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

litespeedchick said:


> OK...you're good.
> 
> Second round:
> 
> ...


Ermine is white

Lowlights have something to do with hair care....

I have no clue what kind of flower that is - My involvement with flowers is to find the cutest girl working at the floral shop (*not* the floral department), and tell her to make something up that costs about $X (depends - on the occasion) and give her a basic color or favorite flower to go from. It's worked out pretty well for me in the past - I don't know flowers, they do - let 'em run wild...

But - I do know about what a Dooney & Burke costs, I know that women have a fascination of petting clothing they want to purchase...

And I know the correct answer to "Does this make me look fat?"
 It's to change the subject to what we're having for dinner as quickly as possible

And this year I have also gained a new appreciation for women who shave their legs.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I have some Sex in the City reruns to attend to....


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

I'll take a stab at the flower. Is it a trilium?


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

So...he is male after all.

BTW, taupe has grey overtones, beige does not.
Mules are have no back, but loafers w/ heels is good except for that.
Yes, lowlights are like highlights except darker than your starting haircolor instead of lighter.
I'll let the flower remain unanswered for now.......

Oh, and here is my husband's answer to "Does this dress make me look fat?": "It's not the dress's fault." I really don't recommend you use that one.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

lily

trilium has three petals, three sepals. I think. "tri"


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*the women's lounge is interesting because...*

the women there are actively invovled and passionate about the sport. soooo many woman today arent very active at all, or just go to the gym to look good. they dont have an active life style. others get involved in one sport or another (mtbking included) to be around some guy they like. the women that join a forum pertaining to a sport are obviously into it because they enjoy it, and are actively making decisions about bikes, equipment etc. instead of depending on some guy to decide everything for them. thats interesting in and of itself.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

litespeedchick said:


> So...he is male after all.


I sure as hell hope so - otherwise I've been using the wrong bathrooms at work.


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

Correct ! it's a daylily You are officially female!


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

bad_lil_kitty said:


> *grin*
> 
> Hm, maybe I am a guy afterall....
> 
> blk


If you've ever had a man put his hand on your crotch and tell you to *Cough* in any situation that did NOT involve large quantites of alcohol, you may be a guy.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

litespeedchick said:


> You are officially female!


heh, I knew that.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

AndrewTO said:


> Huh? Oh, no.. wait, I meant the.... no, you see...... you got it all wrong. I meant.... oh, NEVERMIND!
> 
> DAMMIT!
> 
> ...


Open doors are awesome... closed ones suck. Even worse, one supposedly held open to jump a 5 stair and then someone miraculously "slips a finger" on the door. Thank you brakes...

Err... hi ladies. I am only 13. I don't like girls yet.  Actually, if I could find a chick to ride with around Washingotn, Illinois.. that would rock my sox.

I need to get my SS so I can meet this some mountainbiker... he rides clips all the time around town and I haven't talked to him...

Why do I keep rambling?? Someone stop me. Please.

PS: Women in Lycra shorts? Swweeeeet.


----------

